# Recommended settings for NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller?



## Philister1980

Hi there,
after another 3 years of inactivity here, I have a question for you English speaking guys out there 

I have a NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (nForce 4 AMD Ultra chipset on an ASUS A8N-E board, v2.0). This controller can be configured via the properties panel. I have the following properties there to edit, but don't know exactly how to configure them for maximum speed / highest thruput and lowest pings:


Checksum Offload: Disable
Flow Control: Disable
IEEE802.1P Support: Enable
Jumbo Frame Payload Size: 1500 (Standard frame)
Low Power State Link Speed: Disable
Network Address: Not Present
Optimize For: Throughput
Segmentation Offload: Disable
Speed/duplex settings: Full autonegotiation
VLAN Id: 1
VLAN Support: Disable
Wake on Magic packet: Disable
Wake on pattern: Disable
WakeOnLAN From PowerOff: Disable

Do you know where I can find a list of recommended settings or at least a description of those properties?

Thanks!


----------



## O111111O

Guten Tag

Mir verzeihen, wenn mein Deutsch nicht gut ist. 
Dieses ist ein netter Netzsteuerpult. Jedoch sind viele der Eigenschaften nach deinem Schalter abhängig. Die Haupteinzelteile wie Prüfsumme und Zerteilung unterstützen deine CPU für hohe Linie Rate Betriebe.


* Checksum Offload: Enable
* Flow Control: Disable** Hängt von der Schalterunterstützung ab, um zu ermöglichen
 * IEEE802.1P Support: Disable ** Ditto
* Jumbo Frame Payload Size: 1500 (Standard frame)
* Low Power State Link Speed: Disable
* Network Address: Not Present
* Optimize For: Throughput
* Segmentation Offload: Enable
* Speed/duplex settings: Full autonegotiation - Force only if you can force on switch.
* VLAN Id: 1
* VLAN Support: Disable
* Wake on Magic packet: Disable
* Wake on pattern: Disable
* WakeOnLAN From PowerOff: Disable


----------



## Philister1980

Hi O111111O,

thanks for your effort, but those internet translator services aren't as good as one might think - those sentences you pasted don't make any sense to me in German, sorry.
Please, answer in English so I can understand what you're trying to tell me  Thanks a lot


----------



## O111111O

Hrm, my German isn't that bad. I always thought a spell check in Word made it grammatically proper.


That's a decent network controller, however 90% of the settings depend on the switch your connected to. The biggest net benefit is offload of Checksum and Fragment reassembly from the CPU.

Just follow what I previously posted.


----------



## Philister1980

I really didnt mean to offend you, sorry if I did.
But
"Dieses ist ein netter Netzsteuerpult. Jedoch sind viele der Eigenschaften nach deinem Schalter abhängig. Die Haupteinzelteile wie Prüfsumme und Zerteilung unterstützen deine CPU für hohe Linie Rate Betriebe." is really hard to understand.
I would rather say:
"Das ist eine gute Netzwerkkarte. Jedoch sind viele der Einstellungen von deinem Switch abhängig. Die Punkte Checksum und Segmentation Offload unterstützen deine CPU bei hohem Durchsatz"...

anyways, I have a AVM FritzBox WLAN 7170 router connected to my nVidia controller.
does that information help you?


----------



## O111111O

No offense taken. A few few months of audio-books and a year overseas doesn't qualify me as a linguist.

Use the settings below. Note that Checksum/Segmentation offload can cause certain applications such as host based intrusion prevention, or sniffers to report false positives. (Checksum offload will cause IP header checksum to be seen as invalid) However, the net benefit of Checksum/Segment offload is that your systems' CPU/operating system will not have to deal with it.

With the exception of 802.1P, your switch won't support anything else.

* Checksum Offload: Enable
* Flow Control: Disable
* IEEE802.1P Support: Enable
* Jumbo Frame Payload Size: 1500 
* Low Power State Link Speed: Disable
* Network Address: Not Present
* Optimize For: Throughput
* Segmentation Offload: Enable
* Speed/duplex settings: Full autonegotiation 
* VLAN Id: 1
* VLAN Support: Disable
* Wake on Magic packet: Disable
* Wake on pattern: Disable
* WakeOnLAN From PowerOff: Disable


----------

